# AKC potty patch



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

just seen this on tv look like a dumb idea what if the dog takes a big nasty crap on it id rathe save the 40 bux and take em out the door stuff like that is for lazy people figure yall might get a luagh out of this like i did heres a link
https://www.pottypatch.com/ver17/index.asp


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen that thing before. It may be good for smaller dogs, but there's something about my dog crapping outside that just makes me happy, I don't have to touch it if it's already outside. Besides, he would probably chew on it before he'd use it.


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just noticed the ad on the left side of the page. Do you think that happened on purpose?............weird


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

My chihuahua is pee pee pad trained, when he poops we pick it up with a napkin and flush it down the toilet lol the poop is usually rock hard although there are times when it is like a melted hershey's kiss lol so during those times we have to throw the whole pad out hahah


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> My chihuahua is pee pee pad trained, when he poops we pick it up with a napkin and flush it down the toilet lol the poop is usually rock hard although there are times when it is like a melted hershey's kiss lol so during those times we have to throw the whole pad out hahah


i like your reference to the hersheys kiss...lol...i don't think i'll be having chocolate anytime soon now


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> i like your reference to the hersheys kiss...lol...i don't think i'll be having chocolate anytime soon now


haha the little 6 pounder dog will clear a whole room when that happens:rofl:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Welp no chocolate for me no time soon THANKS~!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

reminds me of what Rob Dyrdek did for Meaty and Beefy on Fantasy Factory.. put the grass patch in the warehouse outside his office.. lol

its actually called PetAPotty.. lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Those are a good idea for people who maybe live in the city and cant get out to let their dog out...or for elderly people.

Small dogs are ridiculously hard to potty train. LOL.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

All dogs (even small dogs) should be trained to do their business outside. I have a 2 year old Dachshund that was never potty trained by his previous owners. Now he's suffering for it because they got tired of cleaning up his messes and gave him to me. I refuse to let him do his business inside, so until he eliminates outside he stays in his crate. If you want a pet that can eliminate inside get a freaking cat. 


> there's something about my dog crapping outside that just makes me happy, I don't have to touch it if it's already outside


You really should pick it up and dispose of it even if it is outside.....unless you live in the sticks.


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> All dogs (even small dogs) should be trained to do their business outside. I have a 2 year old Dachshund that was never potty trained by his previous owners. Now he's suffering for it because they got tired of cleaning up his shit and gave him to me. I refuse to let him do his business inside, so until he eliminates outside he stays in his crate. If you want a pet that can eliminate inside get a freaking cat.
> 
> You really should pick it up and dispose of it even if it is outside.....unless you live in the sticks.


I'm with you there, but I have an unfenced back yard that I walk him in. And he always backs his butt up in the woods and does his business. Haha, I guess he doesn't want to step in it either...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that would not work with blue he is a hiker. so they may have to make a wall unit or some thing.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

It's too cold to let the little guy, at 6 pounds he can get hypothermia so that is why he is an indoor peeing and pooping dog. He is fully trained so it isn't a big deal =)


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

There is nothing stupider than training your dog to relieve himself in the house. This is by far the stupidest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

> It's too cold to let the little guy, at 6 pounds he can get hypothermia so that is why he is an indoor peeing and pooping dog. He is fully trained so it isn't a big deal =)


Sorry, but the dog being outside long enough to do his business will not give him hypothermia. If you're worried about that then get him a sweater. And yeah, he's fully trained to pee on a pad inside. God forbid you have to rehome him and the new owners don't take kindly to dogs crapping in their house. I know all about the "housebroken" little dogs. I'm working on housebreaking my Dachshund now because he was trained to do what your dog does. My cats go in their litter box. My dogs go outside. Little dogs are treated just like the big dogs in this house.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> Sorry, but the dog being outside long enough to do his business will not give him hypothermia. If you're worried about that then get him a sweater. And yeah, he's fully trained to pee on a pad inside. God forbid you have to rehome him and the new owners don't take kindly to dogs crapping in their house. I know all about the "housebroken" little dogs. I'm working on housebreaking my Dachshund now because he was trained to do what your dog does. My cats go in their litter box. My dogs go outside. Little dogs are treated just like the big dogs in this house.


My fiance would rehome me before Peanut gets rehomed lol. He has tons of sweaters but I don't really care about him using the pad, my house is spotless clean and he is a smart little guy and we only have one pee pee frame and it doesn't bother us. He is fine inside but he does get treated like a big dog because he is not yappy, nor an ankle bitter and I bet you he is more obedient than most dogs bigger than him. :roll:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

ericschevy said:


> There is nothing stupider than training your dog to relieve himself in the house. This is by far the stupidest thing I've ever seen!


It is stupider to judge people without being in their shoes or know the situation :clap: have you ever owned a 5 pound dog?


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> that would not work with blue he is a hiker. so they may have to make a wall unit or some thing.


lol i was thinking that


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I seen that at Petco the other day. I was thinking about maybe putting them in the kennels so they have a designated place to "go". The kennels are cement, but the way I have mine set up they "go" in the middle of it. Can anyone think of how to make one? I can't bring myself to spend the money to buy one to try it, and it fail lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I seen that at Petco the other day. I was thinking about maybe putting them in the kennels so they have a designated place to "go". The kennels are cement, but the way I have mine set up they "go" in the middle of it. Can anyone think of how to make one? I can't bring myself to spend the money to buy one to try it, and it fail lol.


You could build an oversized liter box with sand I think they sell a spray at petco that is supossed to attract dogs to poop and pee on it. My brother built fenced in sandbox and his bulldog craps only on that spot, the sand hardens the poop and he just shovels it out and adds more sand when necessary. He sprays the sandbox once in a while and his dog knows to crap in there that way he is not picking up poop all over the yard.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

a big plastic tray and pre-grown sod??


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> You could build an oversized liter box with sand I think they sell a spray at petco that is supossed to attract dogs to poop and pee on it. My brother built fenced in sandbox and his bulldog craps only on that spot, the sand hardens the poop and he just shovels it out and adds more sand when necessary. He sprays the sandbox once in a while and his dog knows to crap in there that way he is not picking up poop all over the yard.


hmm... thats a good idea.. i'll have to try the spray first... then if it works i'll make a sandbox and rob the playground at the park of its sand.. lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> You could build an oversized liter box with sand I think they sell a spray at petco that is supossed to attract dogs to poop and pee on it. My brother built fenced in sandbox and his bulldog craps only on that spot, the sand hardens the poop and he just shovels it out and adds more sand when necessary. He sprays the sandbox once in a while and his dog knows to crap in there that way he is not picking up poop all over the yard.


How does he sanitize the sand? I thought about putting sand in there, but I don't want it to get funky lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

cEElint said:


> hmm... thats a good idea.. i'll have to try the spray first... then if it works i'll make a sandbox and rob the playground at the park of its sand.. lol


haha great idea and you can save some money:rofl:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> How does he sanitize the sand? I thought about putting sand in there, but I don't want it to get funky lol.


I don't think there is much sanitizing to do, you just scoop up the hardened poop and urine although I am not sure if regular sand clumps up with urine like cat liter does. He just shovels the bad stuff out and replaces as needed. I think once the dogs pee and poop there they will keep coming back for more lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I can see it being a good idea for people with small dogs who live in the city in a high rise apartment.... but I would still put it out on my balcony... lol That way it's outside...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I always thought something like that would be great for my friend who has pugs. Her bf used to sit home all day and play on the computer and never wanted to walk the dogs while she was at work. With the patch, he could just let them on the balcony to do their business. His sister taught his dog to go on the balcony without a patch (before they were dating), so with a patch this could be a good temp solution. Small dogs are often picky where they go, and might not want to use it tho. My pug quests and circles for at least 20 mins every time she goes out lol. I also think this might be good for someone with an elderly dog who is housetrained, but has trouble holding it in because they are like a million in dog years, they can put this out while they are at work, etc.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah we live upstairs in a big apartment complex setup. our neighbors behind us have 2 lil things kinda like it that they have to water but their lil cockers love it. George potties on our porch in the morning and whenever he starts to squat a little bit. its so far down all the stairs and all the way around the place to a patch of grass and he still seems to not have enough warning before he's gotta go. the people that live under us are a-holes so i don't really care about him doin his business outside but i know i should really have one of these out there  just like i gotta pick up after him n Lacey any time they do their business when they go... dang responsible pet owners. guilt me into bein one  hahaha.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I always thought something like that would be great for my friend who has pugs. Her bf used to sit home all day and play on the computer and never wanted to walk the dogs while she was at work. With the patch, he could just let them on the balcony to do their business. His sister taught his dog to go on the balcony without a patch (before they were dating), so with a patch this could be a good temp solution. Small dogs are often picky where they go, and might not want to use it tho. My pug quests and circles for at least 20 mins every time she goes out lol. I also think this might be good for someone with an elderly dog who is housetrained, but has trouble holding it in because they are like a million in dog years, they can put this out while they are at work, etc.


that would be great for that situation id hate to be under the balcony and have pee fall on my head from someone elses dog


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> It is stupider to judge people without being in their shoes or know the situation :clap: have you ever owned a 5 pound dog?


Yup sure have, and I never treated it any different than my large dogs. Maybe that's why he was so well behaved..:rofl:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> haha the little 6 pounder dog will clear a whole room when that happens:rofl:





davidfitness83 said:


> You could build an oversized liter box with sand I think they sell a spray at petco that is supossed to attract dogs to poop and pee on it. My brother built fenced in sandbox and his bulldog craps only on that spot, the sand hardens the poop and he just shovels it out and adds more sand when necessary. He sprays the sandbox once in a while and his dog knows to crap in there that way he is not picking up poop all over the yard.


Building a giant litter box is a good idea but many times dogs will eat sand and then you have stomach issues .. you would be better off putting a drain type system underneath and using indoor/outdoor carpet or the fake grass. I would also put that bed liner stuff over the wooden frame so the dogs will not eat the wood and easier to clean w/o rotting.

JMTS


----------

